# Ego One Coils where ?



## VapeDude (16/10/15)

Hey guys I'm looking for the original stock standard ego one coils, had a look on a couple of sites but cant seem to find them, only CL and TI ones ?


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/10/15)

I think eciggies have. Are those the one with that twist hook thingie at the bottom ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeDude (16/10/15)

These ones


----------



## Space_Cowboy (16/10/15)

Check out www.vaporize.co.za

CLR Coils:
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/joyetech-ego-one-clr-coil-0-5ohm/
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/joyetech-ego-one-clr-coil-0-5ohm/

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/joyetech-ego-one-clr-coil-1-0ohm-rebuildable-2/

CL Coils:

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/joyetech-ego-one-replacement-coil-0-5ohm/

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/joyetech-ego-one-replacement-coil-1-0ohm/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## VapeDude (16/10/15)

Thank you sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------

